# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Icom HM-133V

## matthew

Ψάχνω για μεταχειρισμένο μικρόφωνο *Icom HM-133V* ή έστω την πλακέτα του. Είναι για πομποδέκτη Icom IC-2200H. 
http://tinymicros.com/wiki/Icom_HM-133
Ευχαριστώ!  :Smile:

----------

